# Heffiers



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

To raise and grow them into cows or sale and buy young bred cows.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I raise my own. I've thought of buying bred heifers as it would allow me to sell all my heifer calves so I could buy bulls strictly for growth and wouldn't have to look at maternal traits. Also the pasture that I now use to develop my heifers could be used for cow/calf pairs allowing me to run more cows and increase my income. A boughten bred heifer will also give you a calf right away rather than having to wait a year for a calf out of a home raised. I think most years purchased bred heifers will actually be cheaper than raising your own once you figure in what you could have sold the heifer calf for as a feeder, feed, and all the other expenses it took to develop her.

The reason I don't buy bred heifers and raise my own is I know what I have when I raise my own. I know what cows are my best mothers that raise the nicest calves and I like to keep their heifers. Tempermant and docility are important to me so I like to keep my own heifers from my cows that are calm and not wild. I also like to know that the bulls I've used are calving ease low birth weight bulls on my heifers. I've heard to many stories of people who've boughten heifers and had to pull a lot.

I've probably said everything you already know and probably haven't helped you make that decision, but I'll say this, if you have good cows and run good bulls I'd say keep your own heifers, breed em, and calve em out. You'll know what you have and you can buy bulls that can add any traits to your cattle that you feel you need.

Another route is to buy bred cows that are 3 to 6 year olds. Young cows can have a tough time breeding back as their raising a calf, still growing, and trying to breed. Older cows are over that hump and any open ones should have been sold. The open rate on 2nd and 3rd calvers might be higher than on the older cows. Those 3 to 6 year old cows seem to sell for a premium here so there would be more of an upfront cost on those.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Not enough information.

What do you currently have? Breed, Age, Weight? Registered or Dam's Production?

How much are the bred heifers you are looking at running?

$1500 for bred heifer and the market heifers sell at 120 to 130. I'd hold the good calves.
$1100 for bred heifer and the market heifers sell at 120 to 130. I'd buy bred heifers.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I will start by saying I retain a few of my best heifers every year.

About every study says to buy your replacements as either bred heifers or young bred cows.

The biggest advantage I see to buying bred heifers is that you know they will breed/are bred. Every now and then I keep a heifer that does not breed. I guess I should have them checked, I just do not.

One other part of the equation is most of us are breeding to raise a frame better for slaughter then for replacement. That is more of a moot point with me but the argument exists and is always thrown into a technical discussion.

I figure if someone is making money selling bred heifers then I am making the same money by raising my own.

I also have gone to a closed herd. I do not like cattle coming in and exposing my cows to something new. The bulls I bring in are vaccinated and from vaccinated herds. A friend just lost half a calf crop on one of his pastures by bringing in BVD with a new bull.

I know the parents of the heifers I keep. Momma has to have a good disposition, be an easy keeper and a good milker. I also do not breed our heifers until they are 80% of expected mature weight. That is usually 18-20 months. That is going against the studies. I have never had to pull a calf from a heifer we intentionally bred. Had one a few years ago that had pre-marital sex and delivery issues. That caused us to begin making steers at 300-350 lb. rather than 450+ lb.

Sometimes money gets tight and we sell some heifers I would like to have kept.

The bottom line is to do what you want to do, what feels right.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought a couple of 3 year olds coming with their second calf 3 months bread at a real deal the lady I got them from has 10 more 3 and 4 year old pretty fancy stuff I can sell a 600 pound heffier and pay for the cow I wound up giving 63 cents a pound for them.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> I bought a couple of 3 year olds coming with their second calf 3 months bread at a real deal the lady I got them from has 10 more 3 and 4 year old pretty fancy stuff I can sell a 600 pound heffier and pay for the cow I wound up giving 63 cents a pound for them.


You did well.


----------

